# Best fuel economy ?



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Looking for some feedback pros an cons with what you guys are driving.
Looking for somthing other than the traditional gmc ford dodge, anyone have a nissan nv 1500 ?
I need somthing that will fit 12' pipe since i do everything from drain cleaning to new construction so cargo space is a priority, reliability dont need a sh*tty transmission...ford or dodge.
And fuel economy not sure whats the best.
Also its going to be my daily driver not just for work.
And i dont have the cash for a mercedes sprinter so im not even considering that.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

*Fuel economy*

*Best mileage I ever got was from a 49 chevy.
Most the parts came from pep-boys.
First was a set of 3 point spark plugs fuel saving 35%.
Second was a cast iron block went between the carb and intake manifold 25% fuel saving. Third was special tire air 10% fuel saving. A special muffler 20% fuel saving. And a gasoline additive 20% fuel saving. Now with 110% fuel savings I had to stop every 10 miles and let gas out of the tank !!! YEP!*


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm buying Ford Transits that have a V6 and plenty of power. It pulls an mini ex easily. Don't know what the mileage is though.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

just buy a 12volt powered fuel pump and siphon gas out of other tanks into your van, very economical and then gas mileage doesnt matter.....maybe bail money would be an issue, but not gas mileage........:vs_laugh:


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

canuck92 said:


> Looking for some feedback pros an cons with what you guys are driving.
> Looking for somthing other than the traditional gmc ford dodge, anyone have a nissan nv 1500 ?
> I need somthing that will fit 12' pipe since i do everything from drain cleaning to new construction so cargo space is a priority, reliability dont need a sh*tty transmission...ford or dodge.
> And fuel economy not sure whats the best.
> ...


The Chevy extended van I had was decent on fuel. The issue the Nissan has its only a half ton frame and the constant weight and strain would take its toll on them. To me anything diesel would be the best for fuel economy. My 17’ diesel cube gets the same mpg as the chev did.


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

I'd be interested in what guys think of those Nissan vans too.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

I have always used chevy vans for work and they have held up well and given decent mileage, but after having a chevy 2003 silverado duramax pickup rot out from under me, I switched to the Toyota Tundra, I still have a chevy work van but if Toyota ever came out with a work van platform I would jump on it....
I think my current van will be the last unless its totaled in a crash..but if I had to replace it right now I would still go with a chevy....they still seem to have the least issues compared to all the other vans out there..not perfect, but less than the rest...


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

dhal22 said:


> I'm buying Ford Transits that have a V6 and plenty of power. It pulls an mini ex easily. Don't know what the mileage is though.





Your ford transit is gonna get about the same as every other van on the road.... 10 to 15 mpg.... it dont matter if it is a 6 or an 8 cylinder van either... they all get the same


the mileage is not an issue if you are making money., its all part of the cost of doing business.. dont worry about the gas mileage.... its the room and functionality that counts the most......

My old man had a little mini van to do plumbing out of and it was a miserable experience every morning having to unload and re-load everything into the truck just to be able to cram a water heater into it.. 

the labor and lost time cost a lot more than the gas mileage he saved on.... and he probably got about 17 per gallon 


My e450 box truck gets about 8 per gallon.... our e350 box gets about 10 per gallon....

I carry a ton of materials in my box trucks and they have saved me driving time for materials and have kept the whole day from going to hell in a hand basket...... There is Nothing worse than having to drive 30 miles across town to get a water heater or some other materials...at 3.30 in the afternoon. You are burning a lot of gas and labor time just running back and forth....


I normally get done with my day before 5... Now if I had a little mini van that got maybe 18 miles to the gallon I probably would be out until well after dark .....and come home pissed off too....










...


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Correct, I do not care about gas mileage.


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

canuck92 said:


> Looking for some feedback pros an cons with what you guys are driving.
> Looking for somthing other than the traditional gmc ford dodge, anyone have a nissan nv 1500 ?
> I need somthing that will fit 12' pipe since i do everything from drain cleaning to new construction so cargo space is a priority, reliability dont need a sh*tty transmission...ford or dodge.
> And fuel economy not sure whats the best.
> ...


My 2017 Chevy 2500 Express with a v8 with 11.2 average MPG.

My 2003 Ford E350 with 5.4 v8 would get 15+MPG

And my 2005 Ford E150 with a V8 gets an average of 12 MPG. (It’s mostly over loaded)


----------



## CaptainBob (Jan 3, 2011)

Other plumbers I have talked to with RAM Promaster and Ford Transit say they get about 14-15 mpg loaded down, my guess the Nissan NV probably gets about the same.


What MasterMark said, if you are making money it's the cost of doing business, a decent work truck will get bad mpg, just the way it is, my Ford E450 cube gets 8 mpg, but it makes me money and I can get home at a decent time without having to chase materials.


If Chevy still made a van with the Duramax that would be a great mpg choice.


----------

